# Nylabone recall



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I would like to let you all know about a recall from Nylabone. This is a puppy starter kit with three bones in the package. They have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. I am waiting to collect my new puppy so I have been picking up new things for her to chew.

I subscribe to Dogfoodadvisor and they email you with any recalls on pet food and chews. I know I would hate to give these to my new puppy. I think I will stick with antlers. I feel that if there was contamination with this kit, there is absolutely no way I will buy any Nylabone products again. The recall is a few weeks old, I just noticed it today.

Hopefully you do not have these Nylabones for your precious pup. If you are not a subscriber to the Dogfoodadvisor, I highly recommend it.


Patty


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you - Davinci has the puppy starter pack!  Definitely going to subscribe...

Edit - thankfully mine is a different lot # and an early expiry date. No issues with Davinci; and he's been using one bone for the last 8 weeks, and another for about 4 weeks. I have yet to give him the 3rd one; I think it's for puppies 6 mos+.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

You are most welcome! I was surprised at the notice, I've used Nylabone in the past. Happy to hear your lot was not affected, I can't imagine how upset I would be to make my puppy sick with a chew.

The Dogfoodadvisor has been a great help over the years even as far as me being able to warn friends and family about foods they are feeding. I've recommended it to so many. Davinci is adorable !


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Alittlepoo said:


> I am waiting to collect my new puppy so I have been picking up new things for her to chew.
> 
> I think I will stick with antlers.


Thanks for the information! I will subscribe to that as well.

Please don't give your new puppy antlers! Puppy teeth are fragile and even once they have their adult teeth it is still possible for them to break them if they chew hard on an antler (especially whole ones which don't expose the softer inside). I would at least wait until your little one gets their new set of teeth in.

For teething I recommend frozen carrots! They are safe to chew, high in fibre, the cold helps soothe their gums, and inexpensive!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

No, I will hold off on an antler for a while, those little needle teeth are quite fragile. I don't think I will go back to Nylabone however. I have collected several puppy chew toys and have frozen carrots in the past myself. My Springer loved them! I've also used frozen wash clothes. There are so many puppy toys/chews to select from and many you can make yourself at home. 

I think anyone that subscribes to that Dogfoodadvisor will be happy they did.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Thanks for the information! I will subscribe to that as well.
> 
> Please don't give your new puppy antlers! Puppy teeth are fragile and even once they have their adult teeth it is still possible for them to break them if they chew hard on an antler (especially whole ones which don't expose the softer inside). I would at least wait until your little one gets their new set of teeth in.
> 
> For teething I recommend frozen carrots! They are safe to chew, high in fibre, the cold helps soothe their gums, and inexpensive!


 And a wet, frozen tea towel. They are good for gums too.


----------

